# Hi everyone, I'm new here



## Pfabrizi (May 8, 2006)

Hello everyone, Im Peter. I came here when searching the different sword arts and decided to join and meet others with similar interests. Also, I am looking for advice from others who are involved in martial arts, preferably Japanese Sword Arts. I am from New York and will soon be moving to Sedona, I am fifteen years old and I am very dedicated to learning martial arts although I do not mave much formal training. So, I look forward to speaking with some of you, and good luck with your martial arts.


----------



## Gemini (May 8, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Peter!  As far as Japanese styles go, do you have a particular one in mind? We have several experienced pratitioners here.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (May 8, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## stone_dragone (May 8, 2006)

Welcome.  Make yourself at home!


----------



## Kacey (May 8, 2006)

Welcome - happy posting!


----------



## beau_safken (May 8, 2006)

Welcome to ya, and there is no lack of knowledge here.  Enjoy the stay and post the hell of this place


----------



## Lisa (May 8, 2006)

Welcome and Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (May 8, 2006)

Welcome aboard young man, you came to the right place to learn and share about the MAs... :asian:


----------



## MJS (May 8, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk! 

Mike


----------



## still learning (May 9, 2006)

Hello, Welcome and please join in the forums...........Aloha


----------



## bobster_ice (May 9, 2006)

Hello Peter and WELCOME!!! To Martial Talk!


----------



## Drac (May 9, 2006)

Greetings Peter and welcome to MT....


----------



## KenpoTess (May 9, 2006)

Very nice to have you here Peter 
Welcome and Enjoy the Board~!

~Tess


----------



## shesulsa (May 9, 2006)

Hi, Peter, and welcome to MartialTalk. :asian:  

Enjoy!


----------



## Ping898 (May 9, 2006)

Welcome to MT Peter! :wavey:


----------



## Phadrus00 (May 9, 2006)

Welcome aboard Peter!


----------



## Rick Wade (May 9, 2006)

Aloha and welcome to the boards.  happy Posting.

V/R

Rick


----------



## terryl965 (May 9, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy
Terry


----------



## kelly keltner (May 9, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Pfabrizi (May 9, 2006)

Wow, thanks everyone! As far as specific Japanese sword arts, im pretty interested in kenjuitsu. I have read through some threads about the different types and kenjuitsu is the one that I liked the most so far, but not yet sure 100%. Again, thanks to everyone for welcoming me!


----------



## wee_blondie (May 10, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  I'm faily new on here too but so far it's great!  Fast becoming a habit though.....!


----------



## Henderson (May 10, 2006)

Hi there!


----------



## green meanie (May 10, 2006)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 19, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Happy Posting


----------



## Raewyn (May 20, 2006)

Welcome to MT. look forward to reading your posts


----------



## bluemtn (May 21, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk and happy posting!  Good luck in finding a sword art, I'm sure you'll enjoy.


----------



## White Fox (May 21, 2006)

Welcome to the forums mate this is truly a great place to learn and discuss.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 24, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 24, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Pete!


----------



## Cyber Ninja (May 24, 2006)

Pfabrizi said:
			
		

> Hello everyone, Im Peter. I came here when searching the different sword arts and decided to join and meet others with similar interests. Also, I am looking for advice from others who are involved in martial arts, preferably Japanese Sword Arts. I am from New York and will soon be moving to Sedona, I am fifteen years old and I am very dedicated to learning martial arts although I do not mave much formal training. So, I look forward to speaking with some of you, and good luck with your martial arts.


 
Welcome Pete.


----------

